# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Housing Tomato Frogs?

## TeeRiddle

Hi all,

I currently have a small tomato frog that I acquired a little over a month ago. He (or she) is about 1-1/4" long and doing well.

After a recent visit to the pet store they have another tomato frog available and was thinking of adding it to the enclosure with my current tomato. The new one is probably about 1/2" to 3/4" - would it be OK to house these two together or should they be separated?

By the way, I believe they both are D. guineti, but they pet store (Petco) has them listed as D. insularis. I know these chain stores are infamous for mislabeling reptiles and amphibians, but not sure which species they are.

----------


## Giragira

Hey Tea!
Tomato frogs have more than one name, actually, including D. guineti and D. insularis. 
You might want to try to fatten up your current frog, but I think that their sizes are pretty close. The problem is that they might hurt each other or try to eat one another if one's too small. Try comparing them and see if they might fit together nicely.
Good luck!

----------


## Emily

They sound like they are too far apart in size to risk it, but then again I'm not there to see the frogs. Another thing you may want to think about is can they eat the same size feeder.

I currently have 4 tomato frogs. One is an adult male, 2 are juveniles around 1.75 and 2". The other is an 1" long baby. The two juveniles I raised together from 3/4 - 1" size in a medium, then large critter keeper. Once the smaller one was about 1 1/2 inches, I put all three together and they have been fine. They all puffed up a little when meeting but no ones tries to eat each other. These three eat small crickets.

The baby is in a small critter keeper and is eating fruit flies right now.

----------


## TeeRiddle

> Hey Tea!
> Tomato frogs have more than one name, actually, including D. guineti and D. insularis. 
> You might want to try to fatten up your current frog, but I think that their sizes are pretty close. The problem is that they might hurt each other or try to eat one another if one's too small. Try comparing them and see if they might fit together nicely.
> Good luck!



Hi Alexx - thanks for your reply!

I've read a little on Wikipedia on the different tomato species. There's really not a lot of info on them on the web.

I'm just guessing they are D. guineti because they seem to be the most widely available species in the pet industry. They could be D. insularis, or possibly another species altogether. I'm not really sure. I guess it's safe to say they aren't D. antongilii because they are rare in captivity?

Anyway, I feed my current tomato (Rojo) crickets that are about 1/2" - 3/4", and nightcrawlers cut into small pieces. There are a few pictures of him/her a couple days after I brought him home - Rojo Tomato Frog

Thanks for your advice!  :Smile:

----------


## TeeRiddle

> They sound like they are too far apart in size to risk it, but then again I'm not there to see the frogs. Another thing you may want to think about is can they eat the same size feeder.
> 
> I currently have 4 tomato frogs. One is an adult male, 2 are juveniles around 1.75 and 2". The other is an 1" long baby. The two juveniles I raised together from 3/4 - 1" size in a medium, then large critter keeper. Once the smaller one was about 1 1/2 inches, I put all three together and they have been fine. They all puffed up a little when meeting but no ones tries to eat each other. These three eat small crickets.
> 
> The baby is in a small critter keeper and is eating fruit flies right now.


Hi emandkel!

I currently have the one in a large kritter keeper. It's about 12" long and about 5" wide. I have an empty 12"x12"x12" Exo Terra terrarium I was going to use if I got the second tomato. Does the trio seem to do well in the kritter keeper you have?


I've read where people do keep a pair or more of tomato frogs together, but I guess they got them all at the same time so they are better matched in size?

I may just put Rojo (my current tomato) in the Exo Terra terrarium and the new frog in the kritter keeper until it grows more. Once they are around the same size then introduce him/her into the terrarium with the other.

Do you think that may work, or should I introduce them sooner?

Thanks!

----------


## Emily

> Hi emandkel!
> 
> I currently have the one in a large kritter keeper. It's about 12" long and about 5" wide. I have an empty 12"x12"x12" Exo Terra terrarium I was going to use if I got the second tomato. Does the trio seem to do well in the kritter keeper you have?
> 
> 
> I've read where people do keep a pair or more of tomato frogs together, but I guess they got them all at the same time so they are better matched in size?
> 
> I may just put Rojo (my current tomato) in the Exo Terra terrarium and the new frog in the kritter keeper until it grows more. Once they are around the same size then introduce him/her into the terrarium with the other.
> 
> ...


Actually the trio have been in a 10-gallon aquarium since I put them together, which is small for three, even small for two. I've heard a 20-long is the minimum for two, but not really sure how much space they need. Mine are only slightly more active than my pacman frogs. I figure I'd try a large sterilite-type tub for the trio or maybe a 24 x 18 terrarium, that is if I do not let them go (a definite possibility right now ... the baby went to a new home this past weekend).

I'd wait until they are a bit closer in size. Babies that size you are talking about buying need tiny crickets or fruit flies.

----------


## frogmadmeg

Hi can u keep chubby frogs wiv tomato frogs?cheers meg

----------

